# Charge Per Chart



## dentfam (Jun 27, 2012)

Does anyone know...
For remote positions, what is the going rate charge per chart for coding?
Thanks.
Kellie


----------



## dkaz1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Hi there:

It all depends on the type of coding you are doing or the specialty coding type.

I've been reimbursed $5.00 a chart for ambulatory surgery for facility coding and $6.00 a chart for cardiology interventional chart coding.  But that was over two years ago. 

Don't short change yourself when negotiating a per chart fee.  Remember if you are getting $5.00 dollars a chart, you need to code four charts an hour to earn $20.00 an hour for your salary.

Hope this helps you out.

Debbie K


----------

